# Fresno Bully Walk 2010



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

The Fresno Bully Rescue is having a Bully Walk 2010 @ Woodward Park in Fresno, CA on April 18, 2010. Registration is at 8:30 am and walk begins at 9 am. $10 for walk & event tshirt. $15 for walk, event tshirt & raffle entry. All proceeds go to Fresno Bully Rescue which is a non-profit, no kill shelter for bully breeds in Fresno, CA. See "news & events" on website for more info. Welcome to Fresno Bully Rescue


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww I wish they had stuff like that around here


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm.. Fresno is only 1.5 hrs away.. i'll see if my cousin feels like going


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe,
Do they have anything like that going on in Florida?

Otherwise how does one organize such an event?


----------



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure about Florida. You can look at breed specific shelters/centers there and see what events they have going on and maybe even bring something like that up to them.


----------

